# GNX3 Patches



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get some GNX3 patches?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm gonna' assume you're looking for a better reply then this:

http://www.digitech.com/soundcomm/guitar_list_patches.asp?productid=9

Hah. Is there anyway to convert GNX4 patches and use them for 3? I, for some strange reason, have a zip file with some of those.... weird, 'cause I don't own or intend on owning a Digitech product, lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure if the GNX4 patches will work with the 3, I assume they would?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Give it a try, here's the file I've got: http://jgwebdesign.net/host/GNX4.zip

Don't know how accurate they are since I didn't make them or even use them, but they could work as a good starting point to work out some tones.


----------

